# Brittany Ferries - Santander to UK



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, is anyone a member of Brittany Ferries 'Property Owners Travel Club'? Is it worth joining?
thanks


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello miranda,
we are not members.....BUT.....we used this route (Santander/Portsmouth ) earlier in the year with Brittany Ferries and were very impressed with the whole experience !!

We have always used P and O (Bilbao/Portsmouth) but much prefer using Brittany Ferries....the journey is much quicker, the vessel is newer,and...best of all....the route is not advertised as a mini-cruise so there are no groups of HEN or STAG dos !!! 8O 

As an aside.....we have always had smooth journeys....I have never needed to take medication to prevent sea-sickness (I am a bit wary of taking this medication since I was ill the 1st time I took it )....this time the sea was like glass.....NO swells at all.....and I felt really dodgy and had to retire to the cabin early with nothing to eat !!!

Luckily I felt better in the morning and treated myself to a buffet breakfast in the restaurant (still couldn't sit by the window though !! :? )

So.....I know nothing about the members club, but judging by the rest of the experience it has to be a winner I feel !!

Jenny


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

smithies said:


> ....needed to take medication to prevent sea-sickness (I am a bit wary of taking this medication since I was ill the 1st time I took it )


Look in to using fresh ginger for motion sickness.

It has worked for me when I go out on the boats to go diving.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I looked into this but you have to have to nominate a property address abroad. I don't have one. 

This restriction is I suppose obvious but I hoped to find a way of reducing their scandously high prices. The savings are around 30% but I couldn't get past the application stage so never found out the annual cost. I sense that it is only worthwhile if you are frequent travellers.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

To join the club you have to provide utility bills for a property abroad.
I have been a member for many years and the discount off standard fairs is aprox 30%.
Have not used Brit Ferr in last 3 years so have only just relinquished membership. When i joined over 12 years ago you did not have to prove ownnership of property abroad. I am sure can join for just France or just Spain or Dual. I think this years membership was £50 for the year.
You can also "give " 2 people a trip as a guest with 15% discount


Dave P


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

I have now joined the Brittany Ferries Property Owners Club as a France and Spain member. There is no longer any requirement to provide any ID or foreign property address, it cost a one off joining fee of £100, and then an annual membership of £100. We used the Santander - Plymouth route last week and saved £100 on a one way fare. I should have joined before as we have used the service quite a few times in the past year! The France only membership is less expensive. Miranda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Discount*



miranda said:


> I have now joined the Brittany Ferries Property Owners Club as a France and Spain member. There is no longer any requirement to provide any ID or foreign property address, it cost a one off joining fee of £100, and then an annual membership of £100. We used the Santander - Plymouth route last week and saved £100 on a one way fare. I should have joined before as we have used the service quite a few times in the past year! The France only membership is less expensive. Miranda


Hello,

May I ask what as a percentage your £100 worked out at?

Trev


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

No problem. We came last week, booked it late so was probably a little more expensive.
We had for a motorhome 6m x 3m, a small dog with kennel, and a basic inside cabin and paid £400.75, we also got 2 breakfast vouchers for £6.50. There is 10% discount in the restaurant, but we are fussy eaters so only used the self service where there is no discount. The regular price was around £500.

I have priced an example below, as they give the discount on the fare but not the cabin or pet.

Portsmouth to Santander return, 4th August returning 7th September, motorhome 6m x 3m, small kennel, basic cabin, full price is £1106, with discount is £892.50. You can see with these dates the variation on the prices as well.

With Discount Code
Outbound Ferry Price
Vehicle and Passengers £357.00
Inside 2 berth cabin with ensuite facilities,1 £93.00 
Pet(s) £27.50 
Breakfasts to the value of £6.50 each 1	FREE 

Inbound Ferry Price
Vehicle and Passengers £283.50
Inside 2 berth cabin with ensuite facilities, 1	£93.00 
Pet(s) £38.50 
Breakfasts to the value of £6.50 each 1	FREE 

Total £892.50
Saving applied to this booking £213.50

No Discount
Outbound Ferry Price
Vehicle and Passengers £476.00
Inside 2 berth cabin with ensuite facilities 1	£93.00 
Pet(s) £27.50 

Inbound Ferry Price
Vehicle and Passengers £378.00
Inside 2 berth cabin with ensuite facilities, 1	£93.00 
Pet(s) £38.50 


Total £1106.00


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*THANKS*

Thanks

I notice they are providing some parking dues to issues in the Sanatander Area

"Important Information : For outward leg, Early check-in and parking facility at Santander -Passengers wishing to check-in early from 10h00 and leave their vehicle in a secure car park at the port can now do so at no cost. Passengers to return to their vehicles 2 hours before departure"


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Miranda 

How did the dog travel ie accommodation etc as I have considered this route but was concerned about our dog


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: THANKS*



teemyob said:


> Thanks
> 
> I notice they are providing some parking dues to issues in the Sanatander Area
> 
> "Important Information : For outward leg, Early check-in and parking facility at Santander -Passengers wishing to check-in early from 10h00 and leave their vehicle in a secure car park at the port can now do so at no cost. Passengers to return to their vehicles 2 hours before departure"


If you have a dog, they are not allowed out of the secure parking area.
Miranda


----------



## miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Patsy
Our Jack Russel has been great, but she is a good traveller even when we did the trip last Autumn and I was popping the pills for the rough weather. Most of the other dogs appeared fine as well. The dog deck is on the top of the boat and you book a small/large kennel. The kennels are in a secure area and you have a key card to get in, 24 hour access, some owners do leave this door open though so we always take our own padlock, we're paranoid. I think that it probably helps that we crate trained her as a puppy, so we put her crate in the kennel with her own bed and hang a towel over the front with a gap at the bottom so she can peep out. She seems happy to go to sleep then, especially if it's raining!! During the day if the weather is nice there are seats out on the dog deck and it's pretty nice, just have some spare shoes and make sure that your trousers are not too long as they only hose the deck down in the night! 
You could always try it one way the 1st time to see how you get on. 
Good luck, Miranda


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi 
for info we took portsmouth santander route in march, with large dog and cabin it cost us £326.00 one way. zac the one in photo loved it after he got used to doing is wee wee,s on a metal deck, you have 24 access to them and able to exercise dog the on their own special deck.
we are going again on sept 1st only in reverse, coming back via santander in november, one way price is £328.00. same large dog and cabin.

we have booked a vet in santander center, does anyone know of any overnight parking or aires in the city, or somewhere we are not going to get clamped, just seen post on this thread, re brittany ferries parking can we use that.???.

tomnjune


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: THANKS*



miranda said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks
> ...


Not unreaonable


----------

